# Mayor and Town name ideas? WIN ALL OF MY BTB!



## katie-crossing (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello! So anyways, I really need a good mayor/town name for a foresty-fairytale kind of town!
All ideas are appreciated, and the best one gets ALL OF MY BTB!
So put on your creative caps and get to it!


----------



## Dork (Feb 12, 2015)

ooh that sounds cute!

Hmm.. mayor names:
Lily
Prilla
Fira
Iris
Luna
Fawn
Violet
Iridessa
Vidia
Alvina (means friend of the elves)
Nyx (means sprite)
Tianna (means fairy queen)

Town names:
Avery
Elvyne
Arethusa
Fawn
Olivine
Rosen
Chesnut
Forest
Unknown
Farlands
Dryad (tree spirit)
Hideaway
Lost
Irmelle
Alm
Elk
Teak (type of tree)

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## katie-crossing (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow! BEAUTIFUL names!
Thanks! You might just win c:


----------



## roseflower (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe Lilycove, Marbella, Azalea, Leaf, Liverne, Levanda, Aura, Aurore, Stella, Starway, Nocturne, Seaside, Venice, Venus, Valencia for town names It`s so difficult to find a good name and you can`t change it anymore. Good luck!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Feb 12, 2015)

Mayor: 
sprite
robin
rose
Violet
Fawn
Iris
rosetta
luna 
lily
sky
faith
willow
sage
brooke
river
marigold
daisy
marysue
tierra
autumn
winter
Amaryllis
Aster
Azalea
clover

Town: 
Woodland
grove
briar
meadow
rosewood
mountain
spring
bluebell
sprout


hmm.... that's about all i could think of....


----------



## matcha (Feb 12, 2015)

town names:
shimmer
mori
cascade
opal
starcove
crystal
skydrop
derelict
faegrove
cotton
sweetpea

mayor names:
lilly
pepper
chrys(anthamum)
dewdrop
rain
nymph
fae
saffron 
estrella (star)
florette
lilac
peony
petal


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 12, 2015)

Mayor Names:
Alora
Auralie
Aurelia
Everly
Leliana
Rue
Lark
Laurel
Willa
Cecily
Echo
Fallon
Scarlet

Town Names:
Aurora
Serenity
Selene
Seraphine
Althea
Lilium 
Lux
Sylvain
Windfell
Galatea


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 13, 2015)

Mayor name:
May
Aura
Amber
Crystal

Town Name:
FairyTail
Sparkle


----------



## litecrush (Feb 13, 2015)

Here are some suggestions. 



Mirabilis [meer-rah-bell-ees] -- it means amazing, wondrous, remarkable in Latin.
 
Or here are some original ones I just made up:



Silasia [sih-las-ia] or can be spelled Sylasia -- In Latin, Silas means "of the woods" and "-ia" indicates that it is a place.
Timberia [tim-bear-ia] -- A combination between the word Timber and the suffix "-ia".
Viridisia [veer-ihd-ee-sia]-- Derived from Viridis in latin which means "green".


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 13, 2015)

*MAYOR NAMES: Fliss, Josie, Celeste, Rosa, Rosalie, Loralei, Misty
TOWN NAMES: Bluebell, Sprout, Rosewood, Aura, Sakura, Laurelia*


----------



## Swablu (Feb 13, 2015)

Town names:

Lunie 
Deiji (Daisy)
Whimsie 
Soyokei 
Guruma 
Telies
Itaria
Sea Cove
Kaigan
Arashi
Akarui
Daeyang (ocean)

Mayor names:

Saru
Uel
Kuria
Onna
Nona
Mayu
Umi
Chui
Hina
Gichi
Ento


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

Town names:
Viridius
TheShire
Willow
Floralia
Floarald
Floaroma
Laverre
Fantasia
Mayor Names:
Aurea
Summer
Flora
Myrala
Valerie
Fantina
Cynthia
Daisy
Rose
Ivy


----------



## toenuki (Feb 13, 2015)

I named my mayor Megumi, and my town is Japanese for Villager: Murabito.

So:

Mayor Satomi- Female name; meaning Village; wise and beautiful. Found on Yahoo, 
search Beautiful Japanes Girl Names... With Meaning? On Google.
Town: Mura- Goole translate Meaning Village

or;

Mayor Kyo, or Kyou, Unisex, meaning 1. Apricot, 2. Capital, 3. Cooperation, 4. Village. 
From www.20000-names.com/female_japanese_names.htm
Town: Dobutsu; From Google translate. (Spelt with a line over the o, like this -.)

or;

Mayor Rosalina
Town: Search Space on Thesaurus.com and you will find many words and synonyms!

Links:
Link: Japanese Girl Names:http://www.20000-names.com/female_japanese_names.htm
Link: Google Translate: http://Google.translate
Link: Thesaurus.com-http://thesaurus.com

There ya go!
Have fun!


----------



## tumut (Feb 14, 2015)

Town Names
Ellesmera
Vrael
Illirea
Primrose
Therinsford
Meridale
Carvahall
Ceris
Solaire

Mayor Names
 Eryn, Arya, Faeora, Sage, Autumnrain, Blaze,


----------



## Manaberry (Feb 15, 2015)

Town names

Merry
Teawood
Floria
Florence
Laceside
Questia
Moonlit
Mellowia
Lunarfly
Lacedew
Lemonia
Dewlight
Starlit
Merrydew
Dawndrop
Deerwood
Elkwood
Deer cove


Mayor names

Mori
Fable
Everly
Fae
Alora
Fawn 
Lena/Lana
Fleur
Althea
Maris
Ivy
Callista
Maple

Hope you find something you like! <3


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Town Name:

Sayreville

Sweettown

Mayor Name:

Star 

Good luck.


----------



## Autem (Feb 17, 2015)

Town Names:
Sycamore
Yggdrasil

Mayor Name;
Olive


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 17, 2015)

Mayor names
Roseabelle
Rosie
Lila 
Petal
Blossom
Pinkie
Sakura
Pippa
Autumn
Summer
Lilac
Primrose
Mauve

Town names
Azure
Sunshine
Rainbow
Allure
Raindrop
Winter
Kiko
Sunset
Moonbeam


----------



## Money Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Town names:
Twinleaf
Mysteria
Magique

Mayor names:
Adele
Amelia
Aisha


----------



## Mayor Jannely (Feb 18, 2015)

Mayor Names:
Arista
Aurora
Giselle
Anya
Ruby

Town Names:
Enchanted 
Azalea
Celestic
Floaroma
Lillycove
Viridian


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 18, 2015)

mayor names:

Katie
Lily
Prilla
Fira
Iris
Luna
Fawn
Violet
Iridessa
Vidia
Alvina (means friend of the elves)
Nyx (means sprite)
Tianna (means fairy queen)
Hazel
Holly
Lucy
Maisy
witch
Tangy
Willow
Princess 


Town names:
Avery
Elvyne
Arethusa
Fawn
Olivine
Rosen
Chesnut
Forest
Unknown
Farlands
Dryad (tree spirit)
Hideaway
Lost
Irmelle
Alm
Elk
Teak (type of tree)
Willow
Haunted 
Loveable
Tealight
Rosevil
seaside
crossing


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 18, 2015)

mayor esme of nuovis
mayor tsarra of elyon
mayor lenna of verona


----------



## Ryoshiko (Feb 20, 2015)

Holy heck this thing is so full of names I'm sure there's nothing nature-y left but to suggest but Mayor Thistle of Mugwart Town XD 

.. Or Mayor Mugwart of Thistle town! Then we'll have some alliteration going on


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

How about Everwood as town name (like the show)? I think it sounds awesome!
As for mayor name, you can pretend you're a doctor, and so be called "Dr. ....". Or maybe "Aranel", which is the Quenya (elvish language) word for princess.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

As I suggest to everyone, look up a simple English word in different languages, this usually will bring up a really neat sounding word, I always say it out loud to see how it sounds. My two towns have been Arryire (meaning Autumn) and Lluvia (meaning rain). I also use this for character names in other games, in ACNL I play as me so I didn't use it there, but I used it for my Skyrim cat, I looked up "claws" and found something like Pazaur or something (it uses other letters but that's how I pronounce it out loud.) Usually names with a lot of vowels sound the best? I hope this helps, and if you use my suggestion I don't need your btbs<3


----------



## Eileane (Mar 3, 2015)

Mayor name:  Eilean
Town name: Eden


----------

